# AFAW 6nBait order



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I mentioned this on another thread and was asked to start a seperate thread.

I have found out from AFAW that it would take 4-6 weeks for an order to be turned around on the 6nbait rods.

Here is my delima,

I am considering an order for the fall, probably 25 rods or so. This would put the rods coming in late Oct, with any delays it could be early Nov. I don't mind ordering the rods if it looks like they will move this fall. I'd rather not sit on them until the spring.

A few guys have responded in the other thread, but a show of hands here would help me out.

Who's interested??

Thanks guys,

Tommy


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

12' Casting. Thanks T


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Tommy,

I want the 13' er but I really want it for my trips starting Oct 20th. I have three coming up to the point. If you don't think I can get by then with a delay I might just order the Beach rod.

DO you have the Beach Rod in stock?

BTW, did you find out about the guides on the 6nbait?

Robert.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Robert,

I've been burned once by guaranteeing that a rod would be here by x date. I cannot say for sure that the 6nbait rods will make it before Oct 20th..... sorry.

I do have a 13' Beach factory casting rod in stock. Fuji alconite guides and stainless steel coasters. It's yours if you want it.

I got confirmation today that the 6nbait rods have generic, asian manufactured fuji-like guides. They look very nice, but I want it to be clear what they are, and what they are not. 

Tommy


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

one 13 pls !


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Tommy,

I did not mean to sound like I wanted a guarantee by any means. I might just go with the beach...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Big Worm,

Just let me know, it's in stock and ready to ship....



:fishing:

Tommy


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm probably going to be interested in a 6n bait 12 foot conventional...debating between that and a Universal conventional.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

chinookhead,
i cannot speak about the merits of the 6'n bait,
but after throwing the universal in fishing conditions, i will be getting one when tommy, me and cuz'n bill get together in october. i have never grabbed a rod (i was throwing 5 and bait at fort fisher in the summer) and have it feel as though it was part of me during the cast. i don't know if it is the difference in ferrell design or what, but it is the best light duty heaver i have ever thrown. i own zziplex's, century's, grey's, breakaways, it is hands down the best of the lot.
charlie


----------

